# I'm thinking of going to Church for the first time



## YakyJams

The problem is I've always thought religion is silly and the only reason I'm really going is to help with my SA. That being said I am open to believing in God if it were to make my life better. 

I have a few questions, does it cost money to go to church? Will people there look down upon me if I'm still a little skeptical about religion? Do you have to talk if you go? I've tried to read the Bible in the past but the way it is written is gibberish to me, is there any bibles that are written in a more 21century type of English?


----------



## shyshisho

I went to church for 15 years without any improvement to my SA, but perhaps you'll have more luck. At most church services you won't have to talk, although someone might greet you on the way in or out of the sanctuary.

The English Standard Version is a Bible translation that came out just a few years ago, so the language is contemporary. It's online at http://about.esvbible.org/.

You won't have to pay anything to attend church, though they may pass the plate for donations.

Good luck!


----------



## max87

YakyJams said:


> The problem is I've always thought religion is silly and the only reason I'm really going is to help with my SA. That being said I am open to believing in God if it were to make my life better.
> 
> I have a few questions, does it cost money to go to church? Will people there look down upon me if I'm still a little skeptical about religion? Do you have to talk if you go? I've tried to read the Bible in the past but the way it is written is gibberish to me, is there any bibles that are written in a more 21century type of English?


1.- it does not costs money to go. They might ask you to donante but it's up to you to give or not. 
2.- they will receive you with arms wide open, much more if you are skeptical.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

The New Living translation is pretty easy to understand. And, the book of John is a great place to start reading the bible. 
Link: http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=John+1&version=NLT


----------



## No more Elysium

I am a science guy, so automatically not very prone to believe in God, but Churches can be awesome nonetheless! Most of the time the people there are very friendly and very willing to engage in conversation. I found it to be a quite relaxing atmosphere even though there are many people around. Give it a shot, it might surprise you.


----------



## whattothink

There's an enormous church that I pass any time I go anywhere, and it's the biggest building in my community (coincidence?), so I've always been tempted to sneak inside, if for anything, to see how huge it is on the inside.


----------



## dezza

YakyJams said:


> The problem is I've always thought religion is silly and the only reason I'm really going is to help with my SA. That being said I am open to believing in God if it were to make my life better.
> 
> I have a few questions, does it cost money to go to church? Will people there look down upon me if I'm still a little skeptical about religion? Do you have to talk if you go? I've tried to read the Bible in the past but the way it is written is gibberish to me, is there any bibles that are written in a more 21century type of English?


Before my conversion to christianity, I suffered heavily with SA and tried committing suicide twice, and much more (which I will not go into in this comment). After my conversion, I started noticing major changes but sticking to the topic of SA It has not affected me nearly as much as it did in the past. Though I do have problems as my flaws get continuously exposed, things are a whole lot different for me now. I found a source by which I can cope with it far greater than myself. There are people who truly do accept me, and thats part the reason I'm just so glad to change my faulty ways. For the better and not for the worst.

You do not have to pay money to go to church, you only tithe because you want to give the money to charity for the sake of other people (but if a church takes your money for their own greedy purposes, then leave that place at once). Will people their look down on you, that depends which church you go too and if they do, then shame on them. You don't have to talk if you don't want to, but it is quite likely that people will want to talk to you. Also I'd recommend either the new king james version or the revised standard version or the new international version. Hope that helps.


----------



## YakyJams

Thanks for all the advice, I'm going to give it a shot this Sunday. Wish me luck 

What type does church usually start?


----------



## Ender

I found the Contemporary English Version (CEV Bible) the easiest to understand.

Most churches here start around 11 AM, they often have an evening service at 6 PM which is more casual (people wear jeans instead on dress pants). A lot of churches also have websites so if you have one in mind you might want to Google it.

I find church to be a great place to interact with people, the regular service does not require you to talk although before and after people will most likely introduce themselves and welcome you.

As you become more comfortable there you can try more interactive activities such as bible study or Sunday school. These are much smaller groups usually separated into age groups were you can interact more. My church offers outings a few times a year we go bowling or to a movie, and even some out of town trips which I am too afraid to go on due to my SA.

Good luck Sunday and please give us an update.


----------



## sporteous

Go and talk to the head of the church, ask him whatever you'd like and if he sounds crazy never go back, but if you sense some wisdom there it can't hurt to hang around for a while. Give it a shot, i might do the same


----------



## silentk

The important thing to remember is to find a church that you're comfortable with! You can spend a few Sundays visiting different churches in your area - I would suggest not going back to a church if no one welcomes you/greets you. Many people will welcome you with open arms - and remember, it's okay to be a little skeptical! 

They do take up an offering, but you are not obligated to give any money.

I wish you the best!


----------

